

China to use Ubuntu Linux as reference architecture for operating systems - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.canonical.com/content/canonical-and-chinese-standards-body-announce-ubuntu-collaboration

======
kercker
What excites me most is "Future releases will include integration with ...
payment processing for Chinese banks", because this will make shopping on
Linux a reality, which I have been waiting for for a long time, and when I
want to buy an Amazon.cn kindle book, I can use the online bank accounts I
have with me, without the necessity to change to Windows anymore.

